# [FreeNAS] Changing rc.conf



## atwinix (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello All,

I am running the latest BETA of FreeNAS which is installed on a CF card.  I want to modify /etc/rc.conf to suit my needs but for some reason it will not save the file.

I mounted the root filesystem as read/write using [cmd=]mount -uw /dev/ufs/FreeNASs1a /[/cmd] applied the changes and saved the file; verified that the changes were saved using [cmd=]less /etc/rc.conf[/cmd] I then mount the filesystem back to read-only using [cmd=]mount -ur /dev/ufs/FreeNASs1a /[/cmd]

Everything is fine until I restart the machine.  My rc.conf is back to the factory defaults!!!

What am I doing wrong??

Thanks for your advice,

atwinix


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2011)

[thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense[/thread]


----------



## atwinix (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh, Ok. Thanks for the heads up.  Moved it.


----------

